# Hedgehog Stands On Hind Legs?



## harveyhedgie (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey All-

I have had my one year old adopted hedgehog for about a week. I noticed yesterday and today that when I go to check on him in the morning... when he notices that I am in the room he stands on his hind legs in his igloo. He uses his front paws to hold his balance onthe walls of the igloo. His spines are down, he is not making any noises, but he is standing up!

I am just curious if anyone else has seen this behavior in their hedgie?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He may be stretching out to get a good smell, I've seen them do it before  When I've seen it they have had their noses up also.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

yup jakob does it in his cage, play pen, pool. doesn't matter where lol. mainly does it as an attention thing when wanting out or picked up, just like a little kid. he must like you


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so jealous of you all. Harvey and Izzy are just balls. If they're out and about, then they run and hide. So happy for you though.


----------



## harveyhedgie (Oct 18, 2011)

I figured he was just being a curious little hedgehog. I am seriously surprised on how well he is adjusting to his new family it has only been a week! He never balls up when he is in my arms, all I know is I better not wake him up before 9 otherwise he will be such a grump. He has been super sweet and adorable otherwise. I feel I definitely lucked out with this little guy I thought it was going to take months for me to bond with him since he is over a year old.Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Like everyone else says he's probably just trying to smell you, lol. Sandshrew isn't even a social little guy and he does this occasionally, but he'll ball up if I reach for him.  I'm still bonding with mine, he loves to run around my room and poke his nose at my feet, but as soon as I go to hold him he'll puff up and growl! I think he just likes attention from afar, ha ha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My little Cholla is the only one that will do this. But all he's doing is begging for more mealies. Needless to say, he always gets them. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin frequently stood on her back legs. 

I'd be sitting on the floor with her during mealie time, she'd come over to me, stand on the floor with her back two legs and put her front two on me. She'd stand there looking at me... meeting my eyes with hers. 

Sometimes, she'd wait to be picked up and snuggled. Other times, she took matters into her own paws and climbed right up. But her... standing there... pudgy little pink front feet on my leg... looking up at me... oh, it was to die for.

Signature Satin move.

I miss that. A lot.


----------

